# Bee Not Afraid The disappearance of the honeybees isn't the end of the world.



## krondor2 (May 28, 2007)

http://www.slate.com/id/2170305


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Just about the same as most trash from Slate.


----------



## Russ_NEPA (Sep 28, 2006)

Amazes me how you can take factual information (I tried but couldn't find where she outright lies) and spin it to mean what you want.

As we all know; Honeybees are not native to the US. So what? Does that mean that their loss would not be devastating to our food supply? Beekeeping is in some cases big business. So what? Does that mean that we should ignore their plight? Feral Honeybees were pretty much destroyed by varroa long before CCD hit the media. So what? In fact, the loss of so many feral colonies makes the managed hives all that much more critical, but she misses that point.

Other than those minor issues the rest of the article was pretty much lame and useless.


----------

